# General > Pets Corner >  Found Bengal x Tabby cat

## dousslesh

Has anyone in Wick lost a female Bengal x Tabby Cat ? 
 Cats Protection have been contacted by a lady who has very kindly taken in what she describes as brown /black tabby x Bengal female cat. It has lost 3/4 of it's tail and has two toes on the back right foot. Currently requiring Vetinary care  Please contact Caithness Cats Protection for further information  Tel No 0845 371 4217

----------


## balto

> Has anyone in Wick lost a female Bengal x Tabby Cat ? 
> Cats Protection have been contacted by a lady who has very kindly taken in what she describes as brown /black tabby x Bengal female cat. It has lost 3/4 of it's tail and has two toes on the back right foot. Currently requiring Vetinary care Please contact Caithness Cats Protection for further information Tel No 0845 371 4217


 aw poor cat, if she needs a home i will would be happy to give her 1, i have a bengal x called benny and the most loving cat you could never meet.

----------


## Roisin

Hey Everyone i am the person (roisin) who has taken in this cat. It is the most friendly cat i have ever met. It has been to the vets , all that needed done was worming and flea drops including nails cut, the cat is very skinny so im feeding it up as much as possible i would be more than happy to keep this cat if no one comes forward for it. 
When i was at the vet's the guy said that he was the one who operated on the cats back right foot and he thinks the cat comes from the harrow hill area in wick and was going to try and trace the owner's.

i live in harrow hill in wick and i am happy to give my number out just now for someone to contact me if they think its there cat.
07935331869

The cat wich i have called gem for now came around to my house about a year ago when  i moved in and lately has been staying round for the last 3 months on and off the cat doesnt seem to want to go out again just eats and sleeps, in a way the cat is a cat dog from my point of view as it begs like a dog for our food wich i find rather funny and cuite.

Anyone feel free to get in contact . I'm very weiry of people who just want a cat and phone anyone to try and get one and so if you phone you will have to be distinctive about your cat that you have lost.


Thank you very much 


roisin

----------


## balto

doesnt sound to me like this poor little thing has a permanant home of so to speak, if you cant rehome her, could you keep her as she sounds at home with you, as i said in my previous post i have a bengal x tom called benny and the lovliest cat you could ever met, he is one of 4 that i have, goodluck with her.

----------


## Roisin

i would defonitly love to keep her. Only small problems are money as i am on benafits, Seems to be going good as it is just now though.

----------


## balto

> i would defonitly love to keep her. Only small problems are money as i am on benafits, Seems to be going good as it is just now though.


 what a shame you cant keep her, cant cats protection not help you out.

----------


## Roisin

yhea i hope if they cnt, my mum might so not too bad

----------


## balto

> yhea i hope if they cnt, my mum might so not too bad


 hopefully it will work out for you, sounds like she needs a forever home.

----------


## Roisin

i will do my best. i used to have 12 cats when living with my mum so i love cats.

will update in a week or so when next get internet access

thnx

----------


## Liz

How kind of you to take this lovely cat in Roisin.

I am sure Cats Protection will help with vets bills you have incurred.

It sounds like she would be really happy to stay with you. :Grin:

----------


## Roisin

i would love to keep the cat. its the most friendly cat i have ever met.

i will keep it if the owner doesnt come forward

----------


## Roisin

I will keep on updating everyone on the progress

thanks

roisin

----------


## Roisin

Kitty went out and hasent come back for 3days  :Frown:

----------


## evelyn

Roisin, did the cat go missing on Friday afternoon? I live in Harrowhill and I saw the cat following a young woman who had been patting it on the wall down from your house. It came into my garden as it followed her and I suggested that she return it to where she had originally found it. She said she had met it further up Harrowhill. The last I saw was her returning the cat back towards your direction and then she passed my door alone.
Evelyn

----------


## Roisin

Thank you, yhea its a extremly friendly cat, thats very handly to know thank you, i dont like letting the cat out incase it doesnt come back but its an out door cat so i cant take its rights away, if no one come's forward for it im going to get the cat chip'd So the little wander'er can be found easier. 

Roisin

----------


## Roisin

Still hasent come home  :Frown: 

im missing kitty now and its cold outside kindof hopeing someone has given it shelter

----------


## Sarah

If she's been spotted then hopefully she's OK  :Smile:  Hope she's home soon.

----------

